# Lancer une fenetre terminal avec macOS 9



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2001)

Je voudrais ouvrir une fenetre Terminal pour entrer des lignes de commandes shell pour installer MySQL et Apache...
Le probleme c'est que je ne trouve pas l'application Terminal.app sur le iBook. Ce n'est pas installe par defaut ? Ou puis-je la telecharger ?
C'est la premiere fois que je bosse sur mac (PC d'habitude) et c'est dur sans terminal.
Merci de votre aide
Cedric


----------



## _gromit_ (25 Janvier 2001)

Il n'y a pas de Terminal.app sur MacOS 9...
(ou alors, on m'aurait menti)

De même, je ne crois pas que l'on puisse installer un Apache sur oS 9....

Il va falloir attendre MacOS X ou installer Linux


----------



## szamcha (25 Janvier 2001)

farpaitement.. Ca n'existe pas sur macOS9
Par contre sur MacOS X, meme apache est installé de base et près à l'emploi.
Et pour MySQL, ildoit falloir le recompiler.. je suis pas sûr qu'il existe une version spécifique.. mais ce ne sont pas les base de données qui manquent.
Sur OS9, hormis Filemaker, ya pas grand choz de correct. Mais il fait tellement de belles choses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2001)

Il y a une distribution de MySQL pour MacOSX ainsi que PHP, en packages pré-compilés!... http://homepage.mac.com/LightyearDesign/MacOSX/Packages/ 

Terminal.app se trouve sur OSX dans applications/utilities/terminal, mais bien sur ne tourne pas sur OS9


----------

